# Are Tag Heuer worth the money ?



## leograye

As a premium brand, I'm interested in comments as to whether you think you got value for the price you paid.
I mean when buying new, compared to other brands like Fortis, Stowa, Damasko, Sinn etc.


----------



## DanIWCBP

Hi...personally I have owned 4 Tags throughout the course of last 20years, my first F1 black chronograph quartz since late 1996 is still surviving till today and tells time accurately. I never have timing issues with the autos as well. They are inexpensive in my opinion and definitely reliable & value for money if you keep & use them for long term as compared to other brands with similar priceline. I can't say the same for their resale value though.


IWC BP,RX 116713-BKSO,PAM380,BR03-92 GH


----------



## elbeik

They are of great value for money. The Carrera and Monaco ranges are top.


----------



## tornadobox

I do think you get a lot for your money. That's the brilliance of TAG. You can find the same features/materials used in other luxury brands for a lower price point.


----------



## AlejandrOmega

I've always considered them more of a fashion watch, but that may be unfair.


----------



## JSI

They are not the best value for money watch brand. But then honestly none of the big brands are.

But for what you pay I am happy with mine.


----------



## Watchbreath

Having sold them for 4.5 years, for the most part - no.


----------



## jjp11

What is your opinion of the Carrera Chrono line? Specifically the CAR2A80FC6237? I've been in search of a versatile chrono with a racing feel and similar colorway, and keep coming back to this watch given my budget.


----------



## imagwai

jjp11 said:


> What is your opinion of the Carrera Chrono line? Specifically the CAR2A80FC6237? I've been in search of a versatile chrono with a racing feel and similar colorway, and keep coming back to this watch given my budget.


The Carrera is a design classic and a great watch. This model has the 1887 movement, which is derided by some for being a "Seiko" movement, although the truth is that it's a fantastic movement, which whilst based on a Seiko patent, is modified and manufactured in-house by Tag. I personally favour a steel finish to the case rather than DLC, though. I guess I'd be worried about scratches. It's also on the larger side at 43mm. If you can get away with that, then I'm sure you'd be happy with your choice.


----------



## jjp11

imagwai said:


> The Carrera is a design classic and a great watch. This model has the 1887 movement, which is derided by some for being a "Seiko" movement, although the truth is that it's a fantastic movement, which whilst based on a Seiko patent, is modified and manufactured in-house by Tag. I personally favour a steel finish to the case rather than DLC, though. I guess I'd be worried about scratches. It's also on the larger side at 43mm. If you can get away with that, then I'm sure you'd be happy with your choice.


Yes, the size does have me concerned. I have small wrists, unfortunately. I do have a Lum-Tec B18, and the size does not bother me or look comically large by any means. My fallback option is the CV201AH.FT6014. However, I prefer the finish, dial, and strap of the 43mm originally mentioned. I want to check these out at my local AD first, then would most likely buy grey market online. Trying to find unbiased info regarding quality online though. A local Tag salesman obviously isn't going to give me an unbiased review lol.


----------



## imagwai

Arguably a Tag Heuer subforum frequented by "fans" might give you a biased view of the brand also. Quality ought to be top notch for a Swiss made timepiece costing several thousand pounds, and for the most part my experience is just that. Of course infrequent issues occur in quality control or a watch can go wrong and need repair but aside from a few reported crown issues on older Aquaracers, Tag compares very well with the other well-known Swiss watch brands when it comes to quality.


----------



## Snoweagle

I'd say yes. TAG is my first brand that I've craved for so long ever since I was in my student days and a few years back was able to acquire a WAN2110 and it's a considerably good TAG. Yes I know it isn't as high-end as the Carreras or Monacos, but a good enough daily wearer. I don't buy watches for resale values as I buy to wear and keep them.

So if you like, you could look through the Aquaracer or Carrera series for a start. Even the entry-level Formula 1 series looks very good now.


----------



## Archiesdad

IMHO as long as the buyer is happy with the deal does it matter if someone else you paid too much, beauty is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## Shaunie_007

I'm very happy with my Carrera, I have the CV2111-0 '64 reissue, and for the money I don't think you can really get a much better watch.

If the OP is worried about size you may want to look in these, as they're 39mm and wear very comfortably on a smaller wrist. I have a 6 3/4" wrist and lug-to-lug is perfect at 48mm, the same L2L as my SubC.


----------



## thomaswatch

Owning older ones, yes
New, not so much

China connection, loss of ETA movements

Its a brand always evolving, name sold etc

I stay away from them. Resale is an issue


----------



## Watchbreath

"Resale" is an issue with almost all watches.


thomaswatch said:


> Owning older ones, yes
> New, not so much
> 
> China connection, loss of ETA movements
> 
> Its a brand always evolving, name sold etc
> 
> I stay away from them. Resale is an issue


----------



## Orange_GT3

thomaswatch said:


> China connection,


????????



thomaswatch said:


> loss of ETA movements


Replaced by identical movements made by Sellita. What is your point?



thomaswatch said:


> Its a brand always evolving, name sold etc


The name hasn't changed since 1985 when the TAG part came along and ownership hasn't changed since 1999 when LVMH bought them.



thomaswatch said:


> I stay away from them. Resale is an issue


Resale is an issue for many brands and not just watches.


----------



## imagwai

thomaswatch said:


> I stay away from them


 But you're reading the Tag Heuer forum


----------



## Rakumi

I recently aquired my first Tag in December. I must say I think they are a really good company for being in the sweet spot of semi affordable, yet entering into the luxury realm. Not many other brands give yiu brand recognition while still being semi affordable.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

My two (Aquaracer and Carrera) were certainly worth the money. I did buy them from the grey market however.


----------



## bigcheecher

Yes, I believe they are worth the money. A lot of people have a problem with TAG which I can't really understand. One of the most frequent things I have heard is about resale value of watches after being bought at retail... But the thing is, if you bought a brand new submariner and resold it a couple of years later, you are going to be taking a big hit. That's how it goes with retail, the same if you bought a brand new car and sold it a week later. The trick is never buy brand new and let someone else take that initial loss from the inflated retail price.

Of course there is also the "TAG is owned by swatch group" (so it therefore must suck). But Omega is also owned by Swatch group and I have never heard Omega being bashed because of this. 

Also TAG gets bashed because of the ETA based movements. However, these movements are some of the most accurate automatic movements available. And other companies use ETA based movements at much higher retail prices than TAG.

If you spend $7000 more on a Rolex Submariner instead of an Aquaracer, what you are going to get is a less accurate watch and a negligible difference in quality. The only gain from buying the Rolex is the prestige and boasting rights.


----------



## Maiden

Wow a ton of misinformation here: First of all let me clarify, I own three Tags and three Rolex's, including two Submariners and two aquaracers. I will state right now I love TH, and in response to the original post I think they are worth the money. I wear them proudly along with my Rolex's and other brands. It is frustrating to see posts like the one below however, filled with so much misinformation. Resale, the submariner is unbeatable and if you buy one brand new and sell few years later, you have an excellent shot at breaking even. Tag is owned by LVMH not Swatch. The Selitta based movements in my aquaracers are extremely accurate, about +4 seconds a day, both my subs are about 4 seconds a week. To say a if you buy a Rolex sub you will get a less accurate watch is absurd. Finally, IMO as an owner of both, there is more than a negligible difference in quality. To me that is plain to see and feel when you hold in your hands, but I grant that the value attached to that is subjective.



bigcheecher said:


> Yes, I believe they are worth the money. A lot of people have a problem with TAG which I can't really understand. One of the most frequent things I have heard is about resale value of watches after being bought at retail... But the thing is, if you bought a brand new submariner and resold it a couple of years later, you are going to be taking a big hit. That's how it goes with retail, the same if you bought a brand new car and sold it a week later. The trick is never buy brand new and let someone else take that initial loss from the inflated retail price.
> 
> Of course there is also the "TAG is owned by swatch group" (so it therefore must suck). But Omega is also owned by Swatch group and I have never heard Omega being bashed because of this.
> 
> Also TAG gets bashed because of the ETA based movements. However, these movements are some of the most accurate automatic movements available. And other companies use ETA based movements at much higher retail prices than TAG.
> 
> If you spend $7000 more on a Rolex Submariner instead of an Aquaracer, what you are going to get is a less accurate watch and a negligible difference in quality. The only gain from buying the Rolex is the prestige and boasting rights.


----------



## Orange_GT3

bigcheecher said:


> Of course there is also the "TAG is owned by swatch group" (so it therefore must suck). But Omega is also owned by Swatch group and I have never heard Omega being bashed because of this.


*maiden* has covered off the rest of your thread so I won't comment on that except to reinforce that you really should understand ownership structures before making such bold statements.

LVMH bought TAG Heuer in 1999 and have owned them ever since, along with Hublot and Zenith.

Swatch do own Omega along with a huge number of other brands from low end to high end and everything in between.

Richemont group own another bunch of watch brands including IWC.

Kering is another luxury brands holding company that owns UN, GP and Jeanrichard.


----------



## Crate410

Almost by definition buying a luxury item is not "worth" the money.

This of course depends on your definition of "worth"

To me a tag is not worth buying (i have owned 3, still own one) because they do not hold their value.

With this logic no watch brand aside from rolex is actually "worth" buying as they either depreciate slower than other watches, do not depreciate, or in some cases appreciate in value.

Of course I still bought my wife a tag just this week. But again it was based on her tastes and not a logical decision based on the watch's worth. We all do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410

bigcheecher said:


> If you spend $7000 more on a Rolex Submariner instead of an Aquaracer, what you are going to get is a less accurate watch and a negligible difference in quality. The only gain from buying the Rolex is the prestige and boasting rights.


This is so written by someone who has never owned a sub or rolex in general.

The make and finish and general quality of a rolex is higher than a tag by a factor of at least 100. Im comparing a 6k rolex with a 6k tag. I own both. Have owned other tags. There is no contest. Nor need there be. I wear both and love both but your assessment is inaccurate.

2nd just to let you know an unworn (or gently worn, meaning excellent condition) 2010 sub actually costs MORE today on average than a new 2015 model. You do not take a BIG hit with many rolexes. In some cases you take no hit or a negligible hit.

I think the OP needs to define what he/she means by "worth" it because from a financial point of view no Tag is woth buying but then again no watch that costs more than 10 dollars is.

If the question is on a subjective basis then there is no right answer.

And so no one things im a rolex guy but hate tag or hate omega:










Im just being objective. Hell the montblanc in the pic is even less worth the money but I like it. Im just pointing out that objectively a tag is not worth it and not in any way near the quality of a rolex.

And no comments about the doraemon watch. Im a kid at heart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

I have had several TAG watches over the years, and have enjoyed owning them.

If you buy full AD retail then you will take a big hit on re sale, but if you choose a lightly worn 2 year old watch in the right model range, 1887, Carrera, Monaco, then you will not.

As for comparison on value with other Brands that is a harder question, I think that they fair no worse than a lot of other low- mid tier brands, however a comparison with Rolex is not fair as they have the best residuals of any, especially in their sports models.


----------



## imagwai

Crate410 said:


> The make and finish and general quality of a rolex is higher than a tag by a factor of at least 100.


You are exaggerating surely?
I would suggest that the price itself is a fairly accurate differentiator in the quality between Tag and Rolex. But 100 times is way over the top. I love my Rolex, but the Carreras I've owned have not been far behind in terms of finishing and quality. The JH80 Carrera was beautiful, and movement aside, was easily alongside Omega and Rolex in terms of finish. And in the case of my current Carrera (CS3110), it actually contains the same hand-wind movement as the more expensive Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## Crate410

imagwai said:


> You are exaggerating surely?
> I would suggest that the price itself is a fairly accurate differentiator in the quality between Tag and Rolex. But 100 times is way over the top. I love my Rolex, but the Carreras I've owned have not been far behind in terms of finishing and quality. The JH80 Carrera was beautiful, and movement aside, was easily alongside Omega and Rolex in terms of finish. And in the case of my current Carrera (CS3110), it actually contains the same hand-wind movement as the more expensive Speedmaster Pro.


Maybe a bit of an exaggeration. But you know what I mean. Then you would also have to agree that with rolex the quality is the same regardless of the price range. The finish of a 36mm OP is no less than that of a daytona.

With tags in my experience the finish of say the GC17 is far beyond that of a cal 5 carrera whicj shouldnt be the case.


----------



## hedgehog_

A huge NO in my opinion. As you might know ETAsa serves calibers of 3 grades of quality and TagHeuer as a part of LVMH uses this calibers. TH uses the lowest quality not even adjusting the movement or replacing parts. For example breitling uses the best quality of the three (elaboree level) and uses average 3 to 5 calibers to build a final one, keeping the best parts of each one, plus adding parts manufactured by them. Many manufactures do so. I would never buy a TH, and i say it backed up by the experience of friends, stories told by watchmakers, and much readings. For the price a Tag costs you can do much better


----------



## imagwai

Crate410 said:


> Maybe a bit of an exaggeration. But you know what I mean. Then you would also have to agree that with rolex the quality is the same regardless of the price range. The finish of a 36mm OP is no less than that of a daytona.
> 
> With tags in my experience the finish of say the GC17 is far beyond that of a cal 5 carrera whicj shouldnt be the case.


This is a fair point - there is more variability with Tag. I wouldn't claim the quality of a 1980s Tag F1 is anywhere close to a Rolex. It depends on model. Tag does seem to have upped it's game recently across all lines, though again, price is probably a good differentiator.


----------



## Crate410

imagwai said:


> Tag does seem to have upped it's game recently across all lines, though again, price is probably a good differentiator.


I can agree to that. Its one reason why the watch bug has been trying to steer me towards an aquaracer recently... Hate the damn watch bug.


----------



## imagwai

hedgehog_ said:


> A huge NO in my opinion. As you might know ETAsa serves calibers of 3 grades of quality and TagHeuer as a part of LVMH uses this calibers. TH uses the lowest quality not even adjusting the movement or replacing parts. For example breitling uses the best quality of the three (elaboree level) and uses average 3 to 5 calibers to build a final one, keeping the best parts of each one, plus adding parts manufactured by them. Many manufactures do so. I would never buy a TH, and i say it backed up by the experience of friends, stories told by watchmakers, and much readings. For the price a Tag costs you can do much better


This is fact, is it? I thought Tag did their own finishing. Also, many watches now use an in-house movement, and Tag's goal is to extend that across the range as time progresses.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

In fact, a small bit of research yields a sensible answer on movement grades. Again, it depends on the model. To quote David from calibre11 on another topic: "Take the Calibre 16- some are Top Grade, some are Elabore and some are Chronometre. Not all Calibre 16s are ETA 7750, some are Sellita and so use different grades all together."


----------



## Watchbreath

I take it that you never heard of Patek Philippe?


Crate410 said:


> Almost by definition buying a luxury item is not "worth" the money.
> 
> This of course depends on your definition of "worth"
> 
> To me a tag is not worth buying (i have owned 3, still own one) because they do not hold their value.
> 
> With this logic no watch brand aside from rolex is actually "worth" buying as they either depreciate slower than other watches, do not depreciate, or in some cases appreciate in value.
> 
> Of course I still bought my wife a tag just this week. But again it was based on her tastes and not a logical decision based on the watch's worth. We all do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410

Watchbreath said:


> I take it that you never heard of Patek Philippe?


I guess you can get a brand new PP for 5 or 6k?


----------



## Watchbreath

Nautilus or Gondolo?


Crate410 said:


> I guess you can get a brand new PP for 5 or 6k?


----------



## Rakumi

Crate410 said:


> I can agree to that. Its one reason why the watch bug has been trying to steer me towards an aquaracer recently... Hate the damn watch bug.


The Tag Aquaracer is my first luxury watch and I must say it is really beatiful. Tag's recent watches seem to be very nice and good quality and as if they streamlined their lineup.


----------



## WatchesAddicted

I have my aquaracer since 2007 and still love it. It was $1700 well spend in my opinion. I love the weight, the look and the quality is great. If you worry about the resale, you should spend $3000+ for seamaster. GL


----------



## azonic225

The quality has gone up and whats coming out is very impressive (Carrera 01, 02 and what ever comes out next on that line and the Aquaracer) I think if you shop smart it is worth the price.


----------



## Orange_GT3

WatchesAddicted said:


> If you worry about the resale, you should spend $3000+ for seamaster. GL


I'm not sure that resale values of Omega are any better unless you are talking about rarer models, but then the same could be said of any rare/limited edition model from any manufacturer.


----------



## Deli

I know Tag watches "from the inside", and ... no, they do not.
Most of the models do not worth their real price, lol.

Cases and steel bracelets made in PRC.
Sapphire glasses made in Mauritius (or sometimes from Switzerland)
10 USD ETA quartz inside
Unreliable auto Sellita, with so many asian parts
And so on. For a 500-1000 USD watch, I'd understand. For a mean 3000USD watch, definitely not.

Tags from the 90's, yes, they did. Great watches, great prices. Now it's different.


----------



## 13713

Worth the money? That's subjective. Removing myself from the bias of owning two different Formula 1 Tags. One automatic and one quartz. I wear everyday my black quartz formula one chrono. It goes in the water, it gets trashed working on the car/hiking/backpacking and all sorts of other stupid daily things. Is it worth the money I paid for it? I believe so. Are there other cheaper alternatives that could do the same for me? Yes. 

I see my two tags as beater watches though. I don't own higher end Tags.


----------



## Snoweagle

Honestly I really wonder why this thread is even started in the first place. Everyone's opinions are subjective and every product has their own lovers and haters. Let's say you buy a Koenigsegg and someone else buys a BMW. Each of them will have their own praises and criticism for the vehicles. 

Similarly for watches/pens/cellphones/etc, they are the same. It's like also comparing Vertu to iPhone. So as long as the individual likes it, who cares what other might say?


----------



## bmfang

hedgehog_ said:


> A huge NO in my opinion. As you might know ETAsa serves calibers of 3 grades of quality and TagHeuer as a part of LVMH uses this calibers. TH uses the lowest quality not even adjusting the movement or replacing parts. For example breitling uses the best quality of the three (elaboree level) and uses average 3 to 5 calibers to build a final one, keeping the best parts of each one, plus adding parts manufactured by them. Many manufactures do so. I would never buy a TH, and i say it backed up by the experience of friends, stories told by watchmakers, and much readings. For the price a Tag costs you can do much better


Breitling uses elabore?!?! What? My understanding is that they are using chronometre grade movements.


----------



## JiltedGen

Hmmmm....no they are not!


----------



## littleneh

Snoweagle said:


> Honestly I really wonder why this thread is even started in the first place. Everyone's opinions are subjective and every product has their own lovers and haters. Let's say you buy a Koenigsegg and someone else buys a BMW. Each of them will have their own praises and criticism for the vehicles.
> 
> Similarly for watches/pens/cellphones/etc, they are the same. It's like also comparing Vertu to iPhone. So as long as the individual likes it, who cares what other might say?


Yep. Good thread for lovers to show how great the brand is and for haters to bash the brand.


----------



## Snoweagle

littleneh said:


> Yep. Good thread for lovers to show how great the brand is and for haters to bash the brand.


Then that'll be every brand sub-forum already. There are many people who think that a more expensive brand is superior to cheaper ones, but if compare Rolex to TAG for example, TAG also have very expensive watches, for example their Tourbillions and the Monaco V4.


----------



## maxixix

Yes they are.


----------



## BiggerJon

Buying any 'luxury' watch is like buying a car. If you love the watch and you think you bought it at a fair price, then you made out very well. That is ALL there is to watch buying. Who gives a flying POO what other people think of your watches.


----------



## Watchbreath

Are TAGs luxury watches now?


BiggerJon said:


> Buying any 'luxury' watch is like buying a car. If you love the watch and you think you bought it at a fair price, then you made out very well. That is ALL there is to watch buying. Who gives a flying POO what other people think of your watches.


----------



## arbyjr

Watchbreath said:


> Are TAGs luxury watches now?


I think that's why its almost in quotation marks, because most people believe them to a luxury brand :think:

But I could just be confused, My current watch list is written below, and I don't have a single luxury brand. Well I guess "maybe" the Explorer II , but no I don't think that truly is either...


----------



## Solicitor

Deli said:


> I know Tag watches "from the inside", and ... no, they do not.
> Most of the models do not worth their real price, lol.
> 
> Cases and steel bracelets made in PRC.
> Sapphire glasses made in Mauritius (or sometimes from Switzerland)
> 10 USD ETA quartz inside
> Unreliable auto Sellita, with so many asian parts
> And so on. For a 500-1000 USD watch, I'd understand. For a mean 3000USD watch, definitely not.
> 
> Tags from the 90's, yes, they did. Great watches, great prices. Now it's different.


Exactly my sentiments too. Watch ownership for me is tradition.

I don't like the idea of a marketing company (Tag) selling Swiss watches that have components made in China.

I hope I won't get flamed for this as the OP is asking what is the opinion about Tag Heuer.


----------



## Vlance

hedgehog_ said:


> A huge NO in my opinion. As you might know ETAsa serves calibers of 3 grades of quality and TagHeuer as a part of LVMH uses this calibers. TH uses the lowest quality not even adjusting the movement or replacing parts. For example breitling uses the best quality of the three (elaboree level) and uses average 3 to 5 calibers to build a final one, keeping the best parts of each one, plus adding parts manufactured by them. Many manufactures do so. I would never buy a TH, and i say it backed up by the experience of friends, stories told by watchmakers, and much readings. For the price a Tag costs you can do much better


***** Christ.... What is happening to this forum.

3 levels? So, 1. standard, 2. elabore, 3. top, and 4. chronometre. Yep, that's accurate. That would definitely make elabore the best quality of the three. So, check mark there too. Lastly, I'm pretty sure Tag uses elabore grade eta's, that is, if it's not a sellita instead. But get your facts straight before you start spewing garbage on here.

Tag has had some pretty serious blunders in the past, but I do own one and it's really a solid watch for what I paid ($1400). Here's why:

The case, bezel, dial and hands are immaculate. There is several different types of finishings and they all look great. All markers, inserts, the bezel, and even the crown (when closed) all line up perfectly. The solid end links fit precisely on to the case. The lume is awesome. The sapphire, with inside AR looks super clear. The time keeping is at +3 a day and the day/date flip instantly at midnight. My only qualms are the bracelet and clasp aren't the greatest, but they work.


----------



## RDK

leograye said:


> As a premium brand, I'm interested in comments as to whether you think you got value for the price you paid.
> I mean when buying new, compared to other brands like Fortis, Stowa, Damasko, Sinn etc.


Yes, I got value for the price I paid for both my TAG Heuer watches.
I bought them both new (one with 10%, the other one with 30% discount off of MSRP). And I'm not interested in other brands like Fortis, Stowa, Damasko and Sinn, so comparing them would be useless..


----------



## littleneh

Vlance said:


> ***** Christ.... What is happening to this forum.
> 
> 3 levels? So, 1. standard, 2. elabore, 3. top, and 4. chronometre. Yep, that's accurate. That would definitely make elabore the best quality of the three. So, check mark there too. Lastly, I'm pretty sure Tag uses elabore grade eta's, that is, if it's not a sellita instead. But get your facts straight before you start spewing garbage on here.
> 
> Tag has had some pretty serious blunders in the past, but I do own one and it's really a solid watch for what I paid ($1400). Here's why:
> 
> The case, bezel, dial and hands are immaculate. There is several different types of finishings and they all look great. All markers, inserts, the bezel, and even the crown (when closed) all line up perfectly. The solid end links fit precisely on to the case. The lume is awesome. The sapphire, with inside AR looks super clear. The time keeping is at +3 a day and the day/date flip instantly at midnight. My only qualms are the bracelet and clasp aren't the greatest, but they work.


My date flips at 1157. How can I fix that?


----------



## michael8238

I'm not a big fan of the brand, the only Heuers I like are Monza and Moncaco. With that said, it's a very well perceived brand to the general public. The value isn't bad at all if you pick one up used or from the grey market. The fit & finish are what you expect from a decent mid tier brand. Personally some of their entry level pieces look a bit on the cheap side, not as well done as Oris or Longines. The bottom line is, get one if you like it.


----------



## Snoweagle

Watchbreath said:


> Are TAGs luxury watches now?


To me they always have been.


----------



## Vlance

littleneh said:


> My date flips at 1157. How can I fix that?


Adjust the hands until the date changes, take them off, and replace them in the 12 position. Not worth it? Throw the watch out.


----------



## Snoweagle

littleneh said:


> My date flips at 1157. How can I fix that?


Mine flips at 1154hrs, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## littleneh

Snoweagle said:


> Mine flips at 1154hrs, but I'm not complaining.


Yep looks like my tag and omega aren't the only ones ones that do this. Did some online look and came across many posts. Thanks for the reply; better than the shmuck reply before.


----------



## wpvince

My Quartz from 1994 is still in great shape and running. I still wear it even though I have all the all major watches as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

littleneh said:


> Yep looks like my tag and omega aren't the only ones ones that do this. Did some online look and came across many posts. Thanks for the reply; better than the shmuck reply before.


Well sometimes it's better to leave it as it is. My WAN2110's date wheel starts to move around 1120+hrs gradually. In another note, my Rolex DSSD's date wheel flips at an instant around the stroke of midnight, which is better than gradual flipping.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Sure, *if you don't mind buying a watch without a warranty.*


----------



## Rakumi

Which model number is this?



Vlance said:


> ***** Christ.... What is happening to this forum.
> 
> 3 levels? So, 1. standard, 2. elabore, 3. top, and 4. chronometre. Yep, that's accurate. That would definitely make elabore the best quality of the three. So, check mark there too. Lastly, I'm pretty sure Tag uses elabore grade eta's, that is, if it's not a sellita instead. But get your facts straight before you start spewing garbage on here.
> 
> Tag has had some pretty serious blunders in the past, but I do own one and it's really a solid watch for what I paid ($1400). Here's why:
> 
> The case, bezel, dial and hands are immaculate. There is several different types of finishings and they all look great. All markers, inserts, the bezel, and even the crown (when closed) all line up perfectly. The solid end links fit precisely on to the case. The lume is awesome. The sapphire, with inside AR looks super clear. The time keeping is at +3 a day and the day/date flip instantly at midnight. My only qualms are the bracelet and clasp aren't the greatest, but they work.


----------



## Vlance

littleneh said:


> Yep looks like my tag and omega aren't the only ones ones that do this. Did some online look and came across many posts. Thanks for the reply; better than the shmuck reply before.


I thought you were being a smartass. But that is the only way to correct it, FYI.


----------



## Vlance

Rakumi said:


> Which model number is this?


Waf2010


----------



## littleneh

Vlance said:


> I thought you were being a smartass. But that is the only way to correct it, FYI.


Nope. Was a legitimate question.


----------



## drunken monkey

Solicitor said:


> I don't like the idea of a marketing company (Tag) selling Swiss watches that have components made in China.


You're in luck.
TAG has had nothing to do with them since 1999.


----------



## Diavel

Solicitor said:


> I don't like the idea of a marketing company (Tag) selling Swiss watches that have components made in China.
> r.


Yea i feel the same way about Apple marketing my Imac, ipad, macbook pro and my iphone, and all made in China with chinese parts. Bloody chinese


----------



## Rakumi

Vlance said:


> Waf2010


The photo just looks so crisp and clean. And the model is slightly different than mine. I own the WAY2110


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## DanIWCBP

Diavel said:


> Yea i feel the same way about Apple marketing my Imac, ipad, macbook pro and my iphone, and all made in China with chinese parts. Bloody chinese


If not for the Chinese, you wouldn't be able to get all your Apple products and other electronic devices at the extreme low prices today, I think u should stay at the Pentium 386 era where the PCs are still built in US. U racist freak.


----------



## Orange_GT3

DanIWCBP said:


> If not for the Chinese, you wouldn't be able to get all your Apple products and other electronic devices at the extreme low prices today, I think u still to stay at the Pentium 386 era where the PCs are still built in US. U racist freak.


He's not racist, he was being sarcastic and having a dig at the poster who reckoned TAGs are built in China.


----------



## Crate410

The mac pro ismade in the US now.

I am not sure what negative connotation the poster wants to get out of having something made in China. The Chinese manufacturing capabilities are what drive the world now. You can have anything made at any quality point... As long as you are willing to pay for it.

A plastic toy can be made in china for a savings of say 70% while a watch part maybe 10%. The quality is demanded by the company placing the order not by the manufacturer.

Now to be less silly Tags are no more built in China than any other "swiss made" watch as there are legal definitions of what is and isnt a swiss made watch and it isnt 100% swiss made components.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

Definition of "Swiss Made" watch:

1) the movement has been assembled in Switzerland
2) the movement has been inspected by the manufacturer in Switzerland
3) the components of Swiss manufacture account for at least 60 percent of the total value, without taking into account the cost of assembly.

Did not specify watch parts cannot come from China or other parts of the world


----------



## Diavel

DanIWCBP said:


> If not for the Chinese, you wouldn't be able to get all your Apple products and other electronic devices at the extreme low prices today, I think u should stay at the Pentium 386 era where the PCs are still built in US. U racist freak.





Orange_GT3 said:


> He's not racist, he was being sarcastic and having a dig at the poster who reckoned TAGs are built in China.


Orange_GT3, you have it spot on mate . For the life of me i never thought in a million years that i would have to explain my sarcastic yet light harted comment, however there is always an idiot in every village 
DanIWCBP, i sit here as a 50 year old mixed race (black/white) english man, smiling at your last comment.


----------



## obomomomo

Pointing out that Tags use parts made in China as a reason to say they offer bad VFM is getting a bit old. As highlighted in many previous threads almost every volume low, mid and upper-mid Swiss manufacturer does the same with few exceptions. Top tier brands are another story.

If all those bits and pieces were not made in China/Mauritius/whatever, most watches would cost considerably more. As would your iphones, ipads, etc.


----------



## publandlord

drunken monkey said:


> You're in luck.
> TAG has had nothing to do with them since 1999.


LOL, most of the watch internet is stuck in the past


----------



## publandlord

Vlance said:


> ***** Christ.... What is happening to this forum.
> 
> 3 levels? So, 1. standard, 2. elabore, 3. top, and 4. chronometre. Yep, that's accurate. That would definitely make elabore the best quality of the three. So, check mark there too. Lastly, I'm pretty sure Tag uses elabore grade eta's, that is, if it's not a sellita instead. But get your facts straight before you start spewing garbage on here.


It looks like that "opinion" has been taken out and shot several times already so I wouldn't let it annoy you 

Opinions are fine, but when they are supported (not even illuminated) by fallacious facts I instantly discount that opinion to zero on the basis that it lacks credibility. And/or that it contains some deliberate bias. This way I filter out about 90% of what I read on here.


----------



## Vlance

publandlord said:


> It looks like that "opinion" has been taken out and shot several times already so I wouldn't let it annoy you
> 
> Opinions are fine, but when they are supported (not even illuminated) by fallacious facts I instantly discount that opinion to zero on the basis that it lacks credibility. And/or that it contains some deliberate bias. This way I filter out about 90% of what I read on here.


I took a bit of a break from here, and upon returning, this was the 3rd piece of misinformation I'd read. I felt compelled to say something, as I find it frustrating to have the forum filled with incorrect information.


----------



## lorsban

Ok if you buy them cheap to begin with. Definitely not at retail. 


Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

lorsban said:


> Ok if you buy them cheap to begin with. Definitely not at retail.


Name a watch brand that *is* worth its full retail price.


----------



## lorsban

Orange_GT3 said:


> Name a watch brand that *is* worth its full retail price.


Haha you're right. I meant "store price."

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond9010

i've owned several Tag Heuers in my time, only one i bought brand new from the authorised dealer, a F1 quartz chrono, all the rest i bought second hand, i've sold most of them and made minimal loss, on the second hand market i would say they are good value, brand new maybe, depends on how much discount you get from seller, either authorised or grey.


----------



## Watchbreath

Nivrel, Temption, Limes, just quickly off the top of my head.


Orange_GT3 said:


> Name a watch brand that *is* worth its full retail price.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Watchbreath said:


> Nivrel, Temption, Limes, just quickly off the top of my head.


Who?? Never heard of them. Are they Kickstarter brands?

It should be obvious that the comment is in relation to similar luxury, well known brands.


----------



## Watchbreath

How many brands have you heard of?


Orange_GT3 said:


> Who?? Never heard of them. Are they Kickstarter brands?
> 
> It should be obvious that the comment is in relation to similar luxury, well known brands.


----------



## Ard

I believe I'm on this thread way back in the replies and may be repeating myself but......... If you are buying to try and probably flip I wouldn't advise Tag Heuer. As was just mentioned recently in the used market you can resell with only a small loss but both mine were bought new and I will keep forever. For instance buy new 1985.00 sell now at 500.00 if you're lucky on my old Link. But for 1400.00 on my aquaracer (which I love) and sell used for 650.00 if your lucky.

So why buy new? No scratches, get the full kit and feel like you own an expensive watch that was well made. Used............... Might as well have a Seiko


----------



## Mmpaste

Seems that Tag Heuer is more polarizing than I thought. Guess I won't get to be in the cool kid club after I buy my Formula 1. Quartz. Or, maybe I will. I like it. I like the chronos too. The new Red Bull, oh baby! Meantime, it's a bloody Seiko for me. I also like it. Plus, it runs -4 to -7 seconds per day, consistently. Paying retail gets you things that you can't get otherwise. Full warranty, should you need it; support from the AD; and maybe, just maybe- feeling like not a shyte for using a store front as a warehouse. To each their own. I'm all about saving a buck or two or three. You'd be surprised at what an AD can do, if you ask. Especially on the next purchase. I'll wear mine proudly, when I get it. And I won't care that I could have got it for less, if I'm happy with it over-all.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Mmpaste said:


> Seems that Tag Heuer is more polarizing than I thought. Guess I won't get to be in the cool kid club after I buy my Formula 1. Quartz. Or, maybe I will. I like it. I like the chronos too. The new Red Bull, oh baby! Meantime, it's a bloody Seiko for me. I also like it. Plus, it runs -4 to -7 seconds per day, consistently. Paying retail gets you things that you can't get otherwise. Full warranty, should you need it; support from the AD; and maybe, just maybe- feeling like not a shyte for using a store front as a warehouse. To each their own. I'm all about saving a buck or two or three. You'd be surprised at what an AD can do, if you ask. Especially on the next purchase. I'll wear mine proudly, when I get it. And I won't care that I could have got it for less, if I'm happy with it over-all.


Now, don't go thinking that Tags aren't cool; they hired a tennis player and some other athletes to convince you they are great watches. Their money wouldn't be well spent if you didn't buy into the notion that because a Russian tennis player wears it, suddenly its a good watch.


----------



## Rayoui

Ticonderoga said:


> Now, don't go thinking that Tags aren't cool; they hired a tennis player and some other athletes to convince you they are great watches. Their money wouldn't be well spent if you didn't buy into the notion that because a Russian tennis player wears it, suddenly its a good watch.


I would say that believing their watches to be somehow inferior simply because they have more successful marketing than other Swiss companies would make one just as naive and misguided as someone who believes they are better because of a celebrity endorsement.


----------



## BHL

I have owned a few TAG Heuers and still own one. IMO they are good value watches for money, especially when bought new with decent discount or bought used.
I find the level of quality, design, and fit and finish to be similar to other watches I own from brands like Omega and IWC.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Rayoui said:


> I would say that believing their watches to be somehow inferior simply because they have more successful marketing than other Swiss companies would make one just as naive and misguided as someone who believes they are better because of a celebrity endorsement.


I never said inferior, I believe TAG makes great watches. They're just overpriced (waaaay overpriced) for what you're getting. Paying Leo ain't cheap.

I bought mine in the late 90's and I still wear it, albeit, I bought "last year's model" for 50% off when the new model came out. And in doing so, I paid a "normal" price for it. Most of my colleagues, who had to have "this year's model" paid twice too much.

Some 11 years later, the watch took on water - I had regularly changed the back gasket at battery changes but never thought to get the crystal gasket changed nor did I perform any regular "service" on it. And so, I took it to a shop to get repaired.

And much to my surprise, the watch is all fixed up and the bill is less than $110. How can this be? I asked the watch man and he said:

$40 (2 x pressure tests).
$18 new ETA movement
$50 labor

It then dawned on me that it is a $70 stainless case, an $18 movement, a sapphire crystal, dial and some other bits and pieces. Hardly $1,200.

And today, you look at watches with similar features, fit and finish (Steinhart comes to mind) and those AUTOMATIC watches are about 40% of the cost of a TAG quartz.

You can't help but cringe thinking that your $800 is going to the drug habit of some spoiled tennis player.



BHL said:


> I have owned a few TAG Heuers and still own one. IMO *they are good value watches for money, especially when bought new with decent discount* or bought used.
> I find the level of quality, design, and fit and finish to be similar to other watches I own from brands like Omega and IWC.


Genius insight, when purchased at a "decent discount", you get a "good value."

And, considering that TAG shuns their warranty obligations, I'd think twice about buying one today.


----------



## Rayoui

Ticonderoga said:


> I never said inferior, I believe TAG makes great watches. They're just overpriced (waaaay overpriced) for what you're getting. Paying Leo ain't cheap.
> 
> I bought mine in the late 90's and I still wear it, albeit, I bought "last year's model" for 50% off when the new model came out. And in doing so, I paid a "normal" price for it. Most of my colleagues, who had to have "this year's model" paid twice too much.
> 
> Some 11 years later, the watch took on water - I had regularly changed the back gasket at battery changes but never thought to get the crystal gasket changed nor did I perform any regular "service" on it. And so, I took it to a shop to get repaired.
> 
> And much to my surprise, the watch is all fixed up and the bill is less than $110. How can this be? I asked the watch man and he said:
> 
> $40 (2 x pressure tests).
> $18 new ETA movement
> $50 labor
> 
> It then dawned on me that it is a $70 stainless case, an $18 movement, a sapphire crystal, dial and some other bits and pieces. Hardly $1,200.
> 
> And today, you look at watches with similar features, fit and finish (Steinhart comes to mind) and those AUTOMATIC watches are about 40% of the cost of a TAG quartz.
> 
> You can't help but cringe thinking that your $800 is going to the drug habit of some spoiled tennis player.
> 
> Genius insight, when purchased at a "decent discount", you get a "good value."
> 
> And, considering that TAG shuns their warranty obligations, I'd think twice about buying one today.


I've never owned any quartz TAGs, but I'd say most of the watches we buy (quartz or auto/mechanical) aren't worth the price if you look simply at material cost. Do you think that Steinhart (or for that matter, a Rolex) costs exactly the sum of the materials used to build it? The cost of a watch is many different things including (but not limited to) materials, labor, marketing and, most importantly, perceived value. The MSRP will be set around what the manufacturer believes consumers would be willing to pay, whether it is worth that amount or not. Just look at the new Casio GWF-1000D digital watch that folks are eating up at $1000 USD (not bashing the watch as I do like it, just don't agree with the pricing).

TAG watches are already priced below other comparable watches from big Swiss companies, even from an AD. I don't believe TAGs are overpriced by comparison, but I think $1200 for any quartz watch would be a bit of a stretch for me as well. Again, it's all about perceived value.


----------



## LikeClockWork

I certainly think so! I have owned one Tag for the last few years. For the most part, they are sturdy, reliable, and overall nice looking watches. For 1-2 grand for most of their models, I definitely would not say they are over priced


----------



## fuzzyarrow

I honestly consider Tag Heuer the best value for money out of all the Swiss luxury brands.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Rayoui said:


> I've never owned any quartz TAGs, but I'd say most of the watches we buy (quartz or auto/mechanical) aren't worth the price if you look simply at material cost. Do you think that Steinhart (or for that matter, a Rolex) costs exactly the sum of the materials used to build it? The cost of a watch is many different things including (but not limited to) materials, labor, marketing and, most importantly, perceived value. The MSRP will be set around what the manufacturer believes consumers would be willing to pay, whether it is worth that amount or not. Just look at the new Casio GWF-1000D digital watch that folks are eating up at $1000 USD (not bashing the watch as I do like it, just don't agree with the pricing).
> 
> TAG watches are already priced below other comparable watches from big Swiss companies, even from an AD. I don't believe TAGs are overpriced by comparison, but I think $1200 for any quartz watch would be a bit of a stretch for me as well. Again, it's all about perceived value.


And so, if we look at a 200 meter dive watch, with an automatic movement (ETA or similar) and a sapphire crystal, we will find that prices range - for similar "fit and finish" from $550 to $1500.

So no, I don't think that Steinhart sells at cost. But if they have a 20%, 30% or even 40% markup (fair in my opinion), then TAG has a 400-600% markup - extreme in my opinion. As was posted earlier, they're a great deal when bought at discount. LOL.



fuzzyarrow said:


> I honestly consider Tag Heuer the best value for money out of all the Swiss luxury brands.


I'll have to agree. There are other Swiss manufacturers with more outrageous markups.

As for my TAG, purchased in 97 or so, I've worn it for 19 years. Retail it was $1,200 and I bought it for $600. My cost, to date, has been about $30 a year, or about $2.77 per month. By all accounts, not bad for a watch with a crystal that looks like it was pressed yesterday.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I believe the answer to this question depends on the individual. Are they worth the investment? No. I don't believe any of the brands are an investment financially speaking. But if the watch suits you and you love to wear it - then yes, of course it's worth what you paid. For my two TAG's, I vote "YES".

Having said that - I believe TAG's CEO was trying to reduce prices about a year ago. In fact, when you look at the models that came out in 2015, they were less expensive than their previous versions (compare the "new" F1 models to the older versions). TAG seems to be trying to appeal to the affordable luxury market. But I agree that the actual cost is still much inflated at the MSRP.


----------



## arbyjr

> ...And, considering that TAG shuns their warranty obligations, I'd think twice about buying one today.


 They don't really shun their warranty, as long as the owner is honest about the condition of the watch...

The OP has still not posted other pictures yet...


----------



## Ticonderoga

arbyjr said:


> They don't really shun their warranty, as long as the owner is honest about the condition of the watch...
> 
> The OP has still not posted other pictures yet...


fair enough, I'll reserve judgment, for now...


----------



## Ticonderoga

dup


----------



## arbyjr

Ticonderoga said:


> fair enough, I'll reserve judgment, for now...


I'm sorry for being an a.. but i too am still waiting for updated pictures. not to say I told you so, But I the kind of person to admit when I'm wrong...


----------



## WatchJunky

I have several Tags and enjoy them all. Good value especially if you picked them up used.


----------



## DougFNJ

I have had a number of Tag watches. I had one bad experience with a cross threaded crown on an AR500, other than that nothing but great experiences with the brand. I currently own a Link Auto Chronograph which runs a steady +2 seconds with no deviation. I feel my Link and my Omega Seamaster Pro are 2 of the most comfortable watches I own and have ever worn. I also think Tag puts more into the detail into their designs than most. Their is something very distinct in every watch this brand makes that I just don't see in other brands. A simple detail like the domed sapphire on my Link with zero distortion on the dial at any angle vs Sinns and Hamiltons I've owned that have that odd dome ribbed reflection at their angles. The polished chrono rings and the textures they choose on their dials and the raised applications of every marker. I've also been noticing the up direction they are moving in their Aquaracer and F1 lines, and I have been finding myself increasingly impressed with Tag Heuer. I personally appreciate these details, and that is where I find a lot of value. Add in the Swiss movements and it's heritage, and I can tell you my Link is worth every penny I paid. I have no intention of selling it. The used Link Quartz Chrono I traded my AD towards my Auto I got back what I paid 2 years later and got a great deal on my Link Auto. As many here have said, it's all about our perception. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

